# Kaspersky Anti Virus 2013 nicht installierbar unter Win 8.1



## addicTix (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

 ich habe eben mein Windows neuinstalliert und kann nun mein Kaspersky Anti Virus 2013 nicht mehr installieren...
 Hab darauf nachgeschaut und in der Kompatibilitätsliste ist es unter "nicht kompatibel"

 Was kann ich denn jetzt machen ? 
 Ohne Anti Virus ist es ja auch nicht so toll


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Oktober 2013)

Lies dir dies mal durch : Windows 8.1 final - Technet - Kaspersky Lab Forum
Ich bin zu faul dafür, weil ich auch kein Kaspersky Produkt habe


----------



## Soldyah (18. Oktober 2013)

Dein Link geht nicht, ich bin mal so frei 

Windows 8.1 final - Technet - Kaspersky Lab Forum

Hotfix/patch B for Kaspersky 2014 released - Kaspersky Lab Forum


----------



## guidoevo (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe mir auch die Ami-Version gezogen und mit meinem AV2013 Key aktiviert, läuft ohne Probs auf 8.1 eben nur in englisch...aber das wird ja kein Problem sein, oder?


----------



## addicTix (19. Oktober 2013)

guidoevo schrieb:


> Habe mir auch die Ami-Version gezogen und mit meinem AV2013 Key aktiviert, läuft ohne Probs auf 8.1 eben nur in englisch...aber das wird ja kein Problem sein, oder?


 
Nein, das nicht. Allerdings kann ich dann später wenn auch die Deutsche-Version geupdated wird einen Sprachpack downloaden ?


----------



## Thegameone (19. Oktober 2013)

Die B Version macht bei mir das Internet langsam. Es soll wohl am 23.10 ein Update extra für Windows 8.1 geben. Find es auch schade das Kaspersky sich da so Zeit lässt.


----------



## Doenner (19. Oktober 2013)

bei mir läuft Kaspersky Internet Security 2013 (KIS 2013) auf Windows 8.1 einwandfrei. Gut, es handelt sich dabei nicht nur um den Virenscanner. Hab von Windows 8 auf 8.1 geupdatet. Dachte es könnte evtl. relevant sein, da die Beiträge unter den genannten Links, größtenteils auch vom KIS 2014 sprechen.

 Hab gestern von einer über 1 Jahre alten Windows 8 Installation ein Update von Windows 8.1 über den Windows Store gemacht. Bei meinem Desktop PC und meinem Laptop. Auf beiden läuft KIS 2013 einwandfrei.

 Vielleicht Windows 8 mit allen Updates installieren und dann auf Windows 8.1 gehen? Sollte es zu viel Aufwand für dich sein, dann musst leider warten, bis eine installierbare Version deines Virenscanners gibt. Evtl. musst du auf die Version 2014 gehen. Bei KIS war es soweit ich mich erinnern kann immer so, dass man mit dem Key der bisherigen Version auch die nächste Version installieren kann. Hatte damals KIS 2012 und bin dann auf Windows 8 umgestiegen. KIS 2012 lief nicht. Ich konnte aber KIS 2013 installieren (mit Key von KIS 2012 aktivieren) und hatte seitdem keine Probleme, außer ich musste die Lizenz verlängern, aber das ist ja normal.


----------



## Thegameone (22. Oktober 2013)

Eine neues update auf deutsch für Windows 8.1 ist draußen.


----------

